# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Villaboard

## ErrolFlynn

I was aware that James Haride's villaboard was an asbestos product some few years ago.  The villaboard manufactured by James Hardie today contains no asbestos.  That makes the world is a better place to live in, at least until I read the following:   WARNING - DO NOT BREATHE DUST AND CUT ONLY IN WELL VENTILATED AREA James Hardie products contain sand, a source of respirable crystalline silica which is considered by some international authorities to be a cause of cancer from some occupational sources. Breathing excessive amounts of respirable silica dust can also cause a disabling and potentially fatal lung disease called silicosis, and has been linked with other diseases. Some studies suggest smoking may increase these risks. During installation or handling: (1) work in outdoor areas with ample ventilation; (2) minimise dust when cutting by using either score and snap knife, fibre cement shears or, where not feasible, use a HardieBlade  saw blade and dust-reducing circular saw attached to a HEPA vacuum; (3) warn others in the immediate area to avoid breathing dust; (4) wear a properly-fitted, approved dust mask or respirator (e.g. P1 or P2) in accordance with applicable government regulations and manufacturer instructions to further limit respirable silica exposures. During clean-up, use HEPA vacuums or wet cleanup methods - never dry sweep. For further information, refer to our installation instructions and Material Safety Data Sheets available at James Hardie | Global leaders in wall and floor building products | James Hardie.  FAILURE TO ADHERE TO OUR WARNINGS, MATERIAL SAFETY DATA SHEETS, AND INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS MAY LEAD TO SERIOUS PERSONAL INJURY OR DEATH.  http://www.jameshardie.com.au/upload...20OCT%2014.pdf

----------


## joynz

Goes for any of these types of products that create dust - not just cement sheet.  Hence, should also wear a mask cutting mdf etc.

----------


## r3nov8or

It's called "avoiding another global world of pain in lawsuits"

----------


## pharmaboy2

> It's called "avoiding another global world of pain in lawsuits"

  Suspect this is the correct answer.  Silica can be a problem for drillers, stone cutters ( not the secret society) and sand blasters , then there are warnings for every other human being on the planet.....

----------


## Bloss

No need for conspiracy theories though that James Hardie was able to avoid responsibility by moving offshore and restructuring its corporation is a disgrace and a failure of our political leaders - but ALL dusts are meant to stay outside our bodies and are potentially dangerous if not deadly if we forget that. We can blame the product manufacturer, and they have obligations too, but as in individuals we should not expose ourselves (or those around us) to known risks or potential risks. 
A simple rule - any time one even can imagine there could be a dust exposure we should protect ourselves from it - so wear P2 or better mask, googles and other safety gear. And do so when doing the basics like using power tools, but also when entering a roof space or underfloor space, when doing any demolition - ANY activity that might create dust of some sort. 
Common actions like spreading garden mulch or fertilisers or using putting mix are in fact quite dangerous - with moulds and fungi being a particular threat. I have friend still suffering with a mould infection  17 years after exposure to a potting mix . . . there were warnings on the bag . . .  
We all fail to do so at some time or other 'it's just a small job' etc, and safety gear is often annoying and uncomfortable. The risks are usually low but the consequences can be high - so it really a matter of  'Are you feeling' lucky today, punk!'.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

As someone who watched his step-father transition from a reasonably healthy gent to a corpse in the space of six months earlier this year due to pulmonary fibrosis (attributed to dust inhalation during a lifetime in the concrete and construction industry)...it doesn't matter what it is you are cutting or grinding...wear a f%^&))g mask.

----------


## Marc

Dust has no place in our lungs, I thought that was just common sense. There are some type of dust that are worst than others but all are bad, stating with the simplest of saw dust. There is no good dust. 
So cement be it accompanied by asbestos or some other fibre needs a mask and any other dust, brick, house dust, dust in your roof cavity, dust from potting mix, from mulch from driving a motorcycle around, soot from an open fire ... well, you get the idea. 
Use a mask for anything that produces solids you may breathe in.

----------

